# Have to brag :)



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

So after my kids worked their butts off the big day came yesterday for them to show  it was just showmanship and we didn't have a clue what we were doing but figured they had to start some place. 
Savanna showed her little doeling Kay Kay who I was really worried about because she was a stubborn girl. Joshua showed one of our bottle babies who is just a sweet heart and so easy going. Savanna won 1st over all and Joshua made it to round 2. So here comes some pics.....lots of them and sable the bottle baby was sooooo funny.



















Here's some of the 'serious girls' savanna was the only one in her class who didn't have a helper






































And here is the jokester







She had no clue what a sheep was







The little Nubian was obsessed with Joshua

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sable telling the Nubian to back off













Stealing the kids ribbon lol













His award







My favorite lol very upset they didn't win







And I think sable was trying to cheer him up
But it was fun and they learned what they need to work on. Everyone loved Kay Kay and she got lots of pics taken of her. Poor savanna is shy so having so many people talking to her I think did her good

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

The pictures are so neat! Sable is soooo funny!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great! Looks like they had a good time!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Great pictures!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Looks like everyone had a great time, way to go Savanna and Joshua! You have some beautiful goats, btw


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

We did have fun  they got invited to go to another show later this month but it's 2 hours away and my car.....well isn't all that healthy right now lol
Sable is soooo sweet. I hate bottle kids but she was never pushy like all the others. Her mom was very sweet too and broke my heart when we lost her but she have me a great little girl 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I love too see people posting pictures of their kids showing goats or any other livestock! I would have loved to do it as a kid but my parents could have cared less about any farm animal. I'm hoping by the time my kids are old enough we will have some good ones on the ground and my kids will have the opportunity to do it if they want to. 

Thanks for posting! It's inspiring!


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Very cool....ALL the kids look great! Congrats!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol...what a silly goat !!! lol..love the pics and the kids seem to be having a great time!!...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good


----------



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

That little nubian LOL. I love how Sable tried to steal your boy a ribbon such a good girl.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Talron said:


> That little nubian LOL. I love how Sable tried to steal your boy a ribbon such a good girl.


Lol she has been such a sweet little turd since the day she was born. She is just always so sweet and loving. We were worried she was going to pick fights since she doesn't like any other goats near us but she did good.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

What great pictures! Your (human) kids are so cute and looks like they both did an awesome job.  I love your dappled doeling!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you  I'm pretty proud of that girl. She's a little small but other then that I think body wise she's a good looking girl (??) 
But sadly we lost Sable a few days ago so we are all kinda heart broken here. She was such a good goat and always made me smile  but that's usually how it goes. Just wish it didn't happen to my kids


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Very cute. The dappled girl is really pretty


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations they are all adorable. Two and four legged kids.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL Love the pics, so much personality there! Your kids are absolutely adorable! Looks like they had a lot of fun! The funny pic of your son upset, that will be a priceless photo for many years to come! 
So very sweet ♥ Congrats to your daughter for getting 1st place, that is really fantastic! IMO the market or breeding classes are fun, but I think Showmanship is the most important class to excel in.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Very nice pictures! I'm so sorry you lost Sable. By her personality in the pictures, I'm afraid I'll cry. She's so sweet.  I'm so sorry.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you :hugs: that goat was very much loved and already missed so very much 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh no! So sorry Jessica.   :hug:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you Victoria. I'm mostly heart broke for my son.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## BoulderOaks (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear you lost her! :'( I just saw this thread today and the pics of her stealing that ribbon just put a big smile on my face. And that dappled doe really is something. Happy looking kids and goats! RIP Sable


----------



## BoulderOaks (Sep 24, 2014)

Well, not so happy looking boy there at the end! But Sable definitely looks like she was doing her best to cheer him up


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

What happened to her? I am so sorry.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

The only thing I can figure is pneumonia. About a month ago I had a doe with a cough. Checked her out and was fine other then the cough. I had to go to town that day for a Dr. Appointment and when I got home she was dead. Then sable she didn't even have a cough or anything. Totally fine the night before and dead by the next day. No sign of bloat or the runs and her eye lids were nice and pink. So that's my guess and I'm actually in the middle of getting everyone vaccinated.....of course kicking myself I didn't do it sooner 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh my gosh they are all so adorable!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Jessica84 said:


> Thank you  I'm pretty proud of that girl. She's a little small but other then that I think body wise she's a good looking girl (??)
> But sadly we lost Sable a few days ago so we are all kinda heart broken here. She was such a good goat and always made me smile  but that's usually how it goes. Just wish it didn't happen to my kids
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Oh no, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------

